# Rocky ATV Boots.....



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Has anyone here tried the ATV boots made By Rocky? The local Gander Mountain has them on sale for 49.95, about 1/2 price. They look like a step up from regular work boots, but not a full blown moto-cross type. Any comments? Thanks...Scott


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

what gander mountain? havent seen those. did they have mx boots too?


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

SRT, The one in Coldwater. They are in the area with hunting boots, shoes, etc. made by Rocky. They have extra padding, a toe shift protector, and extra ankle support straps to cinch down. Camo Cordura, kinda neat looking. No, no m/x boots...Scott


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

Sweet - Im gonna have to check those out


----------

